# Wood-fired pizza ovens



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like to eventually have an outdoor cooking area with a smoker, big bbq and a wood-fired pizza oven. The pizza oven is going to be first. Has anyone got one? I've seen build videos on youtube and I'm aware you can build your own or buy them in a kit. Who has gone down this road and can recommend a plan of attack?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

We built our own. No plans, nothing bought.


Wet


Fired up.

Works well. 
I'd make it a little larger with a bigger door next time.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep I reckon it's going to be DIY for me too. I've never mixed concrete or mortar, or laid a brick in my life. Should be interesting.


----------

